# Hilfe zum OSI-Modell



## stephandziurla (25. August 2004)

Hi Folks!

Ich hab ma ne Frage, die mein momentanes Referatsthema ein wenig "bedrückt": kann mir jemand Vor- und Nachteile für das OSI-Referenzmodell sagen?

Im Internet gibts ja soviel, aber alles scheint irgendwie unsinnig...  
Wär cool, wenn da jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## TheNBP (26. August 2004)

Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Das OSI Modell ist dazu da, darzustellen wie die Abläufe der Kommunikation innerhalb eines Netzwerkes ablaufen. Vor und Nachteile (gegenüber was?)  gibt es da nicht.

Und andere Modelle die man mit dem OSI Modell vergleichen könnte um abzuwägen wie gut sie an der Realität dran sind und dabei gleichzeitig noch verständlich sind, sind mir keine bekannt.


----------



## stephandziurla (26. August 2004)

*Ich glaub, das war nich ganz deutlich*

Aaaaaalso: erstma danke für die Antwort, nur meinte ich die Frage ein wenig anders: _Was spricht_ *für* _und was spricht_ *gegen* _ein solches OSI-Modell?_

Ich mein, man kann doch Argumente für und gegen ein solches Modell - da es ja ein Modell ist - finden.


----------



## TheNBP (26. August 2004)

Hmm....

PRO: Es stellt die Abläufe vereinfacht und anschaulich dar, so das man es auch als nicht Informatiker / Ingenieur verstehen kann.

CONTRA: Es entspricht nicht zu 100% den realen Tatsachen.

Aber ich denke das kann man wohl von allen Modellen (Bohrsches Atommodell, etc.) so sagen...

Vielleicht kann man noch spezielle Situationen finden bei denen die Modellvorstellung besonders gut oder besonders schlecht den Tatsachen entspricht.... ich persönlich kenne da aber nichts.
Bei einem guten Modell sollten solche Situationen eigentlich auch nicht auftreten.


----------



## stephandziurla (26. August 2004)

Da kannst du wahrscheinlich Recht haben. Danke erst einmal....wenn da noch jemand was findet, kann er das hier gern posten!

Thx so far


----------



## xCondoRx (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *
> Und andere Modelle die man mit dem OSI Modell vergleichen könnte um abzuwägen wie gut sie an der Realität dran sind und dabei gleichzeitig noch verständlich sind, sind mir keine bekannt. *


wie wäre es mit OSI und DoD?
bei DoD gibt es nur 4 layer, da einige schichten zusammengefasst wurden..
macht aber jetzt keinen grossen unterschied bei pro und contra.. das osi modell ist beispielsweise dazu da, dass ein programmierer sich keine gedanken machen muss, wie die daten von seinem programm ins netzwerkkabel kommen.. er muss nur wissen, wie das osi modell aufgebaut ist und die daten dann an eine der schichten übergeben.. 
es gibt eine menge vorteile, die das osi modell bringt.. wenn es das osi nicht geben würde, was ja letztendlich auch eine art norm darstellt, wäre es wohl kaum möglich, das alle mit einem internetanschluss, miteinander kommunizieren können.. die verschiedenen layer verpacken die daten in pakete, verschicken sie, entpacken die daten wieder und setzen sie wieder zusammen.. wenn das nun bei allen nach dem selben prinzip (osi) geschieht, gibt es keine probleme bei der kommunikation.. ausserdem ist das osi modell im grunde nicht anderes als eine zusammenfassung der protokolle und den regeln, wie sie miteinander kommunizieren.. eine norm, wie das osi modell, ist also das sinnvollste was man machen kann..  ich lass mich mal lieber nicht weiter aus, würde zu lange dauern und mein chef findet das bestimmt nicht so doll, wenn ich auf seine kosten ne stunde ins forum schreib ..

xCondoRx


----------



## stephandziurla (26. August 2004)

Danke erstmal........klingt, also ob das OSI-Modell mehr Vorteile, als Nachteile in sich birgt. Ist denn das so? - Ich hab gelesen, dass das OSI nicht alles unterstützt (also bspw. bestimmte Protokolle nicht und bestimmte Techniken wie VLAN etc.) Stimmt das?


----------



## FrankO (26. August 2004)

Das OSI-Schichtenmodell ist ein theoretischer Ansatz  wie Kommunikation aussehen sollte, TCP/IP ist die Realität.
Im OSI Modell sind keine Protokolle enthalten sondern nur die Schnittstellen zwischen ihnen beschrieben. Viele bezeichnen die einzelnen Schichten beim OSI-Modell als zu viele, was den Protokolloverhead unnötig erhöht. 
So wird zum Beispiel die Darstellungsschicht oft als überflüssig bezeichnet, während man bei TCP/IP die fehlende Trennung der Schichten bemängelt.
Das Modell bleibt ein theortitscher Ansatz, muß aber bei öffentlichen Auschreibungen für die USA und die EU berücksichtigt werden.

VLANs sind nur eine Erweiterung von TCP/IP also eine Protokollimplementation, da das OSI-Modell keine Protokolle vorschreibt oder ausschließt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehn wieso VLANs und OSI ein Widerspruch sein sollten.

OSI macht die Kommunikation durch Protokolloverhead viel aufwändiger, dabei sind die einzelnen Schichten der Kommunikation aber sauber getrennt.
TCP/IP vermischt einzelne Schichten und die Trennung der einzelnen Anwendungen wird schwierig bis unmöglich, dafür ist es schlanker und schneller.

http://cip.uni-trier.de/benenson/sion/u4/u4.html 
Aufgabe 2

lg auf Hessen


----------



## stephandziurla (27. August 2004)

Hmm, das ist ein Argument. Ich habe gehört/gelesen, dass VLANs ja aufgrund ihrer Virtualität nicht 100%ig in das OSI einzuordnen sind, wobei man ja vom OSI selbst sagt, dass es jede Form neuer Technik implementieren kann. 

Naja, OSI scheint wohl eher eine philosophische, als technische Angelegenheit zu sein, der man wahrscheinlich ein eigenes Forum widmen könnte *lach*

Wie auch immer, ich hab was von Euren Antworten verwenden können, das war ja mein generelles Anliegen, dankeschön nochmals!

*auch ma hier schauen ;-)*


----------

